# merseyside cat show



## sal_1988 (Jun 9, 2009)

hi, im looking to go along to a few cat shows and maybe... just maybe..show my un-registered, 6 month old, chocolate point siamese.

Is this possible? and what is the club i need to contact in merseyside/ liverpool?


----------



## carolmanycats (May 18, 2009)

Hi.

Provided your cat is fit and well, neutered and fully vaccinated it is possible to show your cat in the new Pet pedigree section at a lot of cat shows. The Merseyside show was last Saturday so you have missed that one but if you live close enough there is still time to enter the one in Queensferry if you are quick. The entry forms are at Gwynedd Cat Club and must be returned by the middle of next week.

Good luck

Carol


----------



## sal_1988 (Jun 9, 2009)

Thanks carol! i think il just go down for the show, is that possible just to go have a look without showing? 

oh and my cat aint spayed would that be a problem?


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

You can only show them entire in that section below six months. Yes you can certainly go and look, generally the general public are allowed in from 12.30 Theoreticaly the shows stay open till 5 but in practice that hardly ever happens and for reasons that escape me, people start clearing their pens at 4. So don't get there too late - I made that mistake when I first visited a show.

Liz


----------



## carolmanycats (May 18, 2009)

Nothing to stop you having a visit on the day, open to public from 1ish, see what's what and maybe neuter your cat and enter another show later on in the year - Chester in August perhaps


----------



## Angeli (Jun 2, 2008)

Didn't you say that the mum has been spayed? 
You could enter her into a pedigree pet show, it would give you a chance to get involved behind the scenes and see how things are done.


----------



## Saikou (Apr 2, 2008)

Here are details of the GCCF shows coming up, with links to the respective club sites :

Welcome to the Governing Council of the Cat Fancy

and information about the pet pedigree classes :

http://www.gccfcats.org/pdf/hhp_system.pdf

http://www.gccfcats.org/pdf/hhpclasses.pdf


----------



## sal_1988 (Jun 9, 2009)

yes the mother is spayed she is 5 and the kitten who i say is 6month but more like 5, now that i called the breeder up! shall i enter her at the queensferry one before its too late?

I think i will go to the one in wales just for a look around if not enter her, but i hope they are friendly in there as to be honest this site has made me wary!! lol


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

Sal, why has this site made you wary ? and of what?
I think if you have never shown a cat/kitten before perhaps it would be a good idea to go along to a show as a visitor or even accompany a friend if you have one that shows and get to see how things work and have a chat to exhibitors there, at least it will give you a little knowledge of what goes on there on the day. If you have any questions please dont hesitate to ask them. good luck.....CHRIS


----------



## sal_1988 (Jun 9, 2009)

just the attitude of some people and how hostile they are towards you on this site, well a small minority shall i say.

I came for some advise and i think ive lost the will to live haha!!

no joking aside i think i will maybe go with my partner as a visitor to the show in queens ferry
i think its the Gwynedd Cat Club?


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

Go for it Sal , you will enjoy the afternoon im sure, and learn so much just from chatting to exhibitors, and if then you go on to show/ breed then enjoy any kittens you have. As long as you're cats and any future kittens are well looked after then you dont have to answer to anyone.good luck,.....CHRIS


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

good luck!!!!!!!!!


----------

